# Medicare denying the billing of code C1713 with the code 27279.



## Lsteward (Jun 15, 2016)

Has anyone had trouble with Medicare denying the C1713 code billed along with 27279.  The company for the screw said to bill L8699 but I don't know much about this code so didn't want to change it without some input and more research.  Please help..any suggestions?


----------



## CodingKing (Jun 15, 2016)

What type of provider are you? C codes are used by Facilities on UB claim form.


----------



## Lsteward (Jun 15, 2016)

I am a facility.


----------



## CodingKing (Jun 15, 2016)

Looks like both codes (C1713 & L8699) have a status indicator of N and a Payment Indicator of N1 so it rolls up into the CPT 27279 (APC 0425 in 2015 & APC 5125 for 2016)


----------

